# My 50g in progress



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Still have to add a bunch of foreground plants but it's coming along nicely. This tank is about 5 weeks old.

Current inhabitants include:

4 oto cats
3 Rosy barbs
2 Bolivian Rams
10 Cardinal tetras

Thanks for looking,
Adam


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey there! 

Thats looking nice!!!! Whats the hardware on your tank?
I see two C02's.....


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

mmm potential..... so much you can do with this tank.. it'll be great to see it progress..


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Jess: Thanks! The filter is a fluval 304, the two CO2 systems are Hagen's "Plant Gro" variety and the lighting is also Hagen made.


ranmasatome: Thanks! The only hard part is having patience to do everything very methodically. I'm having fun with every step though. 




-Adam


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh duh!!! Hey adam!!!! 

Ran is a good person to talk to about plants.. Especially with some of the rarer mosses. How is the good ole java doing? I see you put it on the slate? ^^


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

adam... that is teh important part.. having fun..


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Jess: yep, the java went on the slate and on the driftwood. Most of it seems to be holding, so I'm just waiting to see if it takes root.


ran: For sure! Hehe, now I've found another hobby in addition to my reptiles that I can spend my money on.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

and thats a good thing?? or do you enjoy spending money?? spend it on me!! hahaha..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nooooo! Meee!! LOL


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

now kiddies, be good or santa won't bring you anything this year, lol. Here's an updated pic of what the tank looks like today. It actually doesn't look very dense in this pic because of the angle, but there are in fact quite a few quickly growing plants in there.










Hope you enjoyed the pic,

Adam


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats some nice val...

I really like your driftwood adam, where did you get those?


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Jess: the val is from Scarborough Town Centre's PJ's and I got the driftwood from Big Al's. I think it's coming together pretty well so far. I checked the important levels as far as water chemistry goes and everything seems to be ideal. Some of the plants are just growing like crazy and will have to be trimmed in another week or two.


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

just an updated pic as of today (June 19). As you can see, the CO2 systems seem to be doing their job quite well.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking good so far. I like the black coloured substrate. Are you using Eco-Complete?


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! I'm just waiting for the plants and primarily the java moss to get a little more growth to them before I add in a few smaller plants. Not using Eco-Complete, just a three inch layer of black gravel with carefully placed fertilizer sticks and two Hagen CO2 systems.


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

updated again....the tank as of July 8. The plants on the left side grow very quickly and I am forced to trim them back every one to two weeks.



















Adam


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow! very nice adam!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Grow Grow grow!! MUAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

it's looking great!!


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Long time since I updated this thread, so here is the tank as of today (Sept. 13/06).....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy cow!!! Filled in nice adam!!


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Great job! The plants all look very healthy. Are you still using the Hagen 'yeast CO2' method? What ferts are you dosing, if any?


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! Yep, still using the Hagen CO2 and fertilizing with their plant gro liquid as well as the fertilizing sticks. The main difference is that I bought an oceanic triple-tube fluorescent fixture to be combined with my Hagen polo-lite. In total there is 160 watts of lighting and the plants love it.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Your tank looks awesome. I do not have a green thumb for plants, just fishies  One day if I give up breeding fish I would love just one planted tank and NO BREEDING ALLOWED! 

It takes alot of time to get a tank looking like yours so congrats, all your hard work has paid off.


----------

